
Questions That Will Keep Physicists Awake at Night - uladzislau
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/2013/10/25/physics-biggest-unanswered-questions/?print=true
======
daveyoon
I'm not a physicist, but the fact that the universe is exquisitely balanced to
support life keeps me up at night as well!

